# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Đố vui tin học >  Ai là người lập trình viên đầu tiên ?

## samnguyen

Ai là người lập trình viên đầu tiên ?

----------


## inthainguyen.vn

Ada Lovelace (tên đầy đủ: Augusta Ada King, bà Bá tước Lovelace; tên trước khi lấy chồng: Augusta Ada Byron; 10 tháng 12, 1815 – 27 tháng 11, 1852) 
Bà là người đã đưa ra mô hình máy tính dựa trên ngôn ngữ lập trình mặc dù hiện nay còn nhiều tranh cãi về lập trình viên đầu tiên nhưng hiện bà vẫn đc xem là ông tổ của lập trình
Riêng dinhbas thì rất kính trọng vì đây là lập trình tiên đầu nhưng lại là nữ giới nên rất nể bởi vì chúng ta bây giờ có kết quả là nhờ những người như họ phải ko [you]!
Hình bả đây:

----------


## nguyenthypro

> Ada Lovelace (tên đầy đủ: Augusta Ada King, bà Bá tước Lovelace; tên trước khi lấy chồng: Augusta Ada Byron; 10 tháng 12, 1815 – 27 tháng 11, 1852) 
> Bà là người đã đưa ra mô hình máy tính dựa trên ngôn ngữ lập trình mặc dù hiện nay còn nhiều tranh cãi về lập trình viên đầu tiên nhưng hiện bà vẫn đc xem là ông tổ của lập trình
> Riêng dinhbas thì rất kính trọng vì đây là lập trình tiên đầu nhưng lại là nữ giới nên rất nể bởi vì chúng ta bây giờ có kết quả là nhờ những người như họ phải ko [you]!
> Hình bả đây:


 -  Đó là một phụ nữ , bà Ada Augusta Byron Lovelace . Ada đã đề xuất với Babbage một kế hoạch chi tiết để máy phân tích tính các số Bernoulli. Ngày nay người ta coi kế hoạch này là chương trình máy tính đầu tiên và bà được gọi là lập trình viên đầu tiên.
- Người lập trình viên là 1 phụ nữ . Vậy tại sao ngày nay , nhiều người luôn nghĩ con gái không giỏi lập trình bằng con trai nhỉ ?

----------


## minhhai1307

> Ada Lovelace (tên đầy đủ: Augusta Ada King, bà Bá tước Lovelace; tên trước khi lấy chồng: Augusta Ada Byron; 10 tháng 12, 1815 – 27 tháng 11, 1852) 
> Bà là người đã đưa ra mô hình máy tính dựa trên ngôn ngữ lập trình mặc dù hiện nay còn nhiều tranh cãi về lập trình viên đầu tiên nhưng hiện bà vẫn đc xem là ông tổ của lập trình
> Riêng dinhbas thì rất kính trọng vì đây là lập trình tiên đầu nhưng lại là nữ giới nên rất nể bởi vì chúng ta bây giờ có kết quả là nhờ những người như họ phải ko [you]!
> Hình bả đây:


thông tin kỳ là cực kì chính xác
nếu không bạn có thể mở sách tin học 11 ra là có thông tin về bà ấy.

----------


## dinhmailam8

> - Đó là một phụ nữ , bà Ada Augusta Byron Lovelace . Ada đã đề xuất với Babbage một kế hoạch chi tiết để máy phân tích tính các số Bernoulli. Ngày nay người ta coi kế hoạch này là chương trình máy tính đầu tiên và bà được gọi là lập trình viên đầu tiên.
> - Người lập trình viên là 1 phụ nữ . Vậy tại sao ngày nay , nhiều người luôn nghĩ con gái không giỏi lập trình bằng con trai nhỉ ?


 Đó là một quan niệm khá "cổ hủ", tiếp nối xã hội phong kiến và quan niệm "con trai thông minh hơn con gái". Quá sai lầm!

----------


## tindaica

người thông minh là người chịu khó bỏ chất xám ra để mà suy nghĩ và biết cách để phân tích vấn đề mà , chứ đâu phải là giới tính quyết định điều đó đâu .

----------


## noithatkienan

Bạn dinhbas nói đúng rồi đó. SGK Tin học 11 giới thiệu rất kĩ về bà

----------


## appsmart

tôi đâu biết gì đâu sao bạn dinhbas hỏi tui đúng ko longmanchester

----------


## dksupport

> tôi đâu biết gì đâu sao bạn dinhbas hỏi tui đúng ko longmanchester


Hi. Bạn nhầm rùi! Bạn chưa bít về cái này thì bạn đọc bài viết này nhá:
http://www.diendantinhoc.vn/showthread.php?t=197

Gút lắc. 2M

----------


## doanhson91

Câu đố này dễ quá,đáp án đã có ngay trong sách tin học 11 rồi

----------


## nhilangdinh

sao cứ lôi tên em ra từ trang này tới trang kia vậy....

----------


## sangdv291

> sao cứ lôi tên em ra từ trang này tới trang kia vậy....


Anh Mod dùng chương trình mà nhìn vào là thấy tên đăng nhập của ng đó ý mà hì hì
Bạn nhấn vào đây để bít thêm chi tiết nè [you]
Mà cho e hỏi các a Mod lun
Sao chủ ký của e viết như vậy mà sao k hiện lên đc nhỉ

----------

